# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  (مترو) فـي عمان بكلفة نصف مليار دينار

## معاذ ملحم

http://www.alrai.com/img/191000/190918.jpg

كشف مصدر مطلع ان امانة عمان تجري حاليا دراسات لمد سكة حديد ''مترو'' بدلا من قطار خفيف في عمان يربط وسط البلد رغدان ثم شارع الجامعة الاردنية في المرحلة الاولى وثم من رغدان عبر وادي عمان الى شارع المطار. وقال المصدر الذي طلب عدم الكشف عن هويته في تصريح لـ''الرأي'' ان الدراسة الاولية للمشروع تبين ان حجم الاستثمار في المشروع تتراوح بين 500 الى 600 مليون دينار مشيرا الى انه سيتم طرحه ضمن عطاء لاستقطاب شركات عالمية تبنيه وتشغله على مبدأ البناء والتشغيل والتحويل BOT .
وبين ان المترو سيكون جزء من انشائه تحت الارض في بعض المناطق بحيث يتم انشاء انفاق له .
وبحسب المصدر فان المترو يختلف عن القطار الخفيف من حيث السعة حيث تعد الطاقة الاستيعابية للمترو اكبر من القطار الخفيف.
يذكر ان سكة القطار الخفيف سيتم انشاؤها بين عمان والزرقاء بطول 26 كيلو مترا من خلال ائتلاف فليكس الكويتي الاسباني الاردني الذي سيقدم اغلاقه المالي للحكومة قريبا تمهيدا لبدء انشاء السكة المتوقع الانتهاء منها في العام 2011 .
وكانت الحكومة وقعت مع هذا الائتلاف على اتفاقية مشروع قطار السكة الخفيف الذي يربط مدينتي عمان والزرقاء بكلفة 236 مليون دينار يتولى بموجبها التجمع بناء خط قطار مزدوج يعمل بالطاقة الكهربائية بطول إجمالي 26 كلم على أساس البناء والتشغيل ونقل الملكية لمدة 30 عاما .
وسيكون تشغيل قطار السكة الخفيف حسب المواصفات العالمية وبالاتجاهين بين مدينة عمان ( مجمع رغدان ) ومدينة الزرقاء. ويحتوي القطار في المرحلة الأولى على (36) عربة يضاف إليها زيادة في العدد حسب الحاجة السنوية وبزمن إجمالي للرحلة 5ر36 دقيقة.
وتجري الحكومة حاليا دراسات لمشروع شبكة السكك الحديدة الوطنية الذي يربط شمال المملكة بجنوبها ويربط المملكة بجوارها حيث تصل كلفته للبنية التحتية الى 7ر2 مليار دينار والى 5ر4 مليار دينار مع بنيته الفوقية حيث طول الشبكة داخل اراضي المملكة الى نحو 1086 كليومترا وسيكون ضمن الموصفات العالمية قابلا لنقل البضائع والركاب

----------


## عُبادة

ان شاء الله يخلص على البكير بلكي لحقنا نركبه قبل ما نموت

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ههههههههه 

الله عليك يا عبادة 

انتا الافضل دائما

----------


## معاذ القرعان

مشكور معاذ على الخبر  :Smile:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا رجل انتا جنتل

بس كيف الصورة طلعت معك مع انه انا ما بتطلع معي 

ممكن تشرحلي عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه وبكون شاكر الك

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> يا رجل انتا جنتل
> 
> بس كيف الصورة طلعت معك مع انه انا ما بتطلع معي 
> 
> ممكن تشرحلي عن طريق الرسائل الخاصه وبكون شاكر الك



ولا يهمك من عيوني  :Bl (3):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا يا معاذ القرعان على شرحك الي عن طريقة وضع الصورة 

غلبتك معي 


تسلم ايدك

----------


## diyaomari

بنتأمل خير 
.
.
.
ان شاء الله نركبو
.
.
شكرا الك يا ملحم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

> بنتأمل خير 
> .
> .
> .
> ان شاء الله نركبو
> .
> .
> شكرا الك يا ملحم


لا انشاء الله عن قريب بنركبوا  لا تخافش

----------

